# PPS-Pro in all crypt tanks? (with pictures)



## aleph (Apr 27, 2006)

So as not to duplicate a conversation, I've linked to my thread in the PPS section. If anyone here has any info or suggestions, please help! Thanks!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../38067-pps-in-all-crypt-tanks.html#post283988


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Cryptocoryne beckettii ''petchii''


----------

